# LGB 45672 "Laugh Around The World" box car



## Jimcnabb (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm resurrecting the electrical features of the LGB cars I've had for years. I'm awaiting a ribbon cable that chains power from the engine to the coal car to power the sound module. My issue today is the LGB 45672 Laugh Around The World box car. There's a 9V battery connection and a 2-pin ribbon cable connection. I can't remember how it works. The 9V batter alone does not power the module apparently (I'll have to wait for the ribbon cable I ordered to try powering both). I'm looking for any insight as to how the sound module in this box car works. I checked out the link in this forum (https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2974) but model 45672 is not in the list. Can anyone help me out with operation and hookups? Thanks.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's the manual. I found it at https://www.onlytrains.com/model/railroad/MAN.html

View attachment 45672-1.pdf


There's an exploded parts breakout but no detailed parts list, and no instructions. It might be helpful.


----------



## Jimcnabb (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

